# jigga who??



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

BTOC's the place to be!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck in the tourney this weekend Brad and jighead!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Devils Lake is the most unconventional/unorthodox lake I've ever had the pleasure of fishing. Some days you couldn't buy a fish, other days they jump in the boat. Some days certain techniques work, other days they don't. Last weekend we fished the east end, main bay and the west end. It was my brothers first trip to DL and it was one to remember. We have fished the lake so many times this year that certain patterns start to develop after a while. It amazes me how one place can be so good then the next day nothing. DL has an ecosystem that can't be replicated. I've seen schools of minnows numbering in the millions, shrimp so thick you could walk on em and leeches so big you would never consider swimming. Then the issue of cormorants. They all need to die!!


----------

